# WLan profile automatisch auswählen? - gelöst mit INIT Script

## andreas2000

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu was Gentoo betrifft - habe mich vorher mit MDK10.0 herumgeschlagen, hatte aber einige Troubles mit Install und Config. Als Bastler stell ich mir mein System gern selbst zusammen und dabei bin ich auf Gentoo gestossen. Hab jetzt meine Stage 1 Installation am Laufen und hab noch eine kleine Frage was Netzwerk betrifft. 

Unter MDK10.0 gabs eine Scriptdatei die automatisch beim Starten abgearbeitet wurde "rc.lcoal". In dieses Script hab ich mir eine automatische Netzwerkauswahl für WLan zugebastelt 

Kurzform - ich weiß die Syntax stimmt sicher nicht, hab das Script aber grad nicht griffbereit - wichtig ist es funktionierte:

```

iwlist wlan0 scan | grep essid....

if essid='home'; then

   iwconfig wlan0 essid home enc 13987498237498723497234 open

   dhclient wlan0

   echo Connected at home

else if essid='work'; then

   iwconfig wlan0 essid work enc 3807428934792734972394723 open

   dhclient wlan0

   echo Connected at work

else

   echo Not connected

fi

```

Sowas in der Art würde ich jetzt auch gern in meiner Gentoo Installation verwirklichen. Die Sache mit den verschiedenen Runlevels möchte ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten

Andreas.

----------

## Earthwings

Kannst es natürlich weiterhin so machen, statt rc.start heißt die Datei nur local.start

Oder aber du schreibst dir gleich ein eigenes Skript, Anleitung gibts auf gentoo.de

Noch interessanter ist vielleicht quickswitch

Edit: Such mal nach quickswitch, da taucht eben dieses Problem ziemlich häufig auf.

----------

## andreas2000

Vielen Dank mal für die Antwort - aber ich denke, da werde ich bei meinem Script bleiben, denn dann funktionierts automatisch so wie ich mir das vorstelle und ich muss nicht mittels quickswitch erst ein Netzprofil auswählen...

----------

## deejay

du kannst aber mit quickswitch direkt dem Kernel einen parameter beim starten des Systems mitgeben, dann startet er automatisch mit dem Profil, was du ausgewählt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## andreas2000

ja das ist mir schon klar - aber damit würde ich wieder beim bootloader händisch entscheiden müssen was zu tun ist - und genau sowas will ich eigentlich vermeiden...

bin grad dabei mir mein eigenes init-script zu bauen *ggggg* mal schaun obs auch funkt

----------

## andreas2000

so da bin ich wieder - ein init script hätte ich, aber kann mir mal wer verraten was falsch ist?

```

home=$(usr/sbin/iwlist wlan0 scan|grep HOME)

work=$(usr/sbin/iwlist wlan0 scan|grep WORK)

if [ -n "$home" ]; then

  iwconfig..........

elif [ -n "$work" ]; then

   iwconfig..........

else 

   echo Nothing to connect to

fi

```

wenn ich nun hergeh und den home=$(......) oder den work=$(......) in einer console ausführe sind die Variablen belegt... 

wenn das aber das Script ausführt sind die Variablen leer... ich kapiers nicht... weiss wer weiter?

Danke schon mal & lg,

Andreas.

----------

## Earthwings

du meinst du erhälst die meldung "Nothing to connect to"?

----------

## andreas2000

genau so ist es *gg* 

darum hab ich auch informativ vorher noch  ein 

```

echo $home " network"

echo $work " network" 

```

eingebaut - ich krieg aber nur zwei zeilen mit

```

network als Ausgabe

```

----------

## andreas2000

jawoll und es ist schon gelöst... .eine ganze Stunde tu ich jetzt schon rum und komm erst jetzt drauf, daß ich mich beim GREP fürs office-wlan verschrieben hab - naja Freitag ist... was solls...

Schönes Wochenende,

Andreas.

PS: Falls wer Interesse an meinem InitScript hat einfach per Mail bei mir melden!

----------

## Sas

Ich habs vorher ähnlich gemacht, aber seit dem neusten baselayout gehts das doch wunderbar mittels /etc/conf.d/wireless. Die Informationen darin werden dann von den normalen net-init-Skripten verarbeitet. Leider fehlt zur Zeit noch WPA-Unterstützung, aber da wird man sicher auch was basteln können; bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen.

----------

## tam

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ich habs vorher ähnlich gemacht, aber seit dem neusten baselayout gehts das doch wunderbar mittels /etc/conf.d/wireless.

 

Hmm, ist das noch ~x86? Ich habe kein /etc/conf.d/wireless

Meine Version ist sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6

----------

## Sas

Ähm, das könnte sein, ich nutze ~x86.

Aber schau mal, ob du vielleicht eine /etc/conf.d/wireless.example hast. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass bei mir auch nur diese Kopiervorlage angelegt wurde.

----------

## Garwin

ich glaub das wireless-script von uberlord ist erst seit 1.10 oder 1.11 im baselayout.

----------

